# Moving belongings from Italy to Uk



## shauns303 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi, my partner and I are about to move from Italy back to the uk. 

We will not be moving many things, just some suitcases, speakers, projector and some kitchen stuff, but will not be able to do it by plane. We were considering hiring a car and driving ourselves but then we would have to return the car to Italy and then fly to uk. Too much effort and expense. 

Does anyone know of a car hiring service that allows a drop off in another country? Rather than returning it? I have been searching but have had no luck. 

Or any removal companies that do small jobs for a good price? Private career? Or any other suggestions? Should I post this in another forum? 

Thanks to anyone you will read and feel like lending some advice. 

Ciao


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

shauns303 said:


> Hi, my partner and I are about to move from Italy back to the uk.
> 
> We will not be moving many things, just some suitcases, speakers, projector and some kitchen stuff, but will not be able to do it by plane. We were considering hiring a car and driving ourselves but then we would have to return the car to Italy and then fly to uk. Too much effort and expense.
> 
> ...


If you look at Italy Forum, there may be someone with a van doing a UK to Italy run and has an empty van going back, and would be interested in transporting your stuff for a good price. Or just post a message that you are looking for Italy-to-UK van run.
In Spain, there are very frequent van runs to and from UK and you don't normally have to wait long for a suitable match.


----------



## MLH (Jan 22, 2012)

shauns303 said:


> Hi, my partner and I are about to move from Italy back to the uk.
> 
> We will not be moving many things, just some suitcases, speakers, projector and some kitchen stuff, but will not be able to do it by plane. We were considering hiring a car and driving ourselves but then we would have to return the car to Italy and then fly to uk. Too much effort and expense.
> 
> ...


We have rented a car in England, dropped it in at the place in Dover, took the ferry across to Calais, France and drove through to Italy where we dropped it in at a place in Rome before boarding a plane home to Canada in the past. You should check them out. 

Europcar


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

MLH said:


> We have rented a car in England, dropped it in at the place in Dover, took the ferry across to Calais, France and drove through to Italy where we dropped it in at a place in Rome before boarding a plane home to Canada in the past. You should check them out.
> 
> Europcar


How would the OP transfer the contents of the hire car to a cross-channel ferry (as foot passengers) and then onto another car on the other side? You can only carry a couple of suitcases at most.


----------



## MLH (Jan 22, 2012)

Joppa said:


> How would the OP transfer the contents of the hire car to a cross-channel ferry (as foot passengers) and then onto another car on the other side? You can only carry a couple of suitcases at most.


Guess it depends on how adventurous or how much weight they are packing or how much they want to save or what they are willing to endure for this road/shipping trip...

I can't be the judge of that. 

I have seen crazy things happen (people layering every item clothing they brought in the height of summer in the middle of an airport and tossing their suitcases) to avoid the cost of shipping

We were 3 adults and one preteen and a toddler with 8+ suitcases, a large stroller, wedding attire and more.

It is doable.

Side note: my husband says that we purposely chose to hand our car in before boarding the ferry, but didn't have to.


----------



## shauns303 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you for the replies. I think I have found company through a service on the expat forum. That will do the door to door move for a good price. "I Think"....


----------



## shauns303 (Jan 9, 2012)

Well.... At least I thought i did. Turns out it would take them up to 50 days to deliver the items. Not really what I was looking for. 

I have heard people mention car/van relocation. Does anyone know where to look for this sort of service. Iv been googling for days now and not having much luck. 

Thanks


----------



## wpaczos (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi,
this summer I will be moving in the same direction with boxes and no furniture. Did you find satysfying solution? Could you recommend something for me? Thanks a lot!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

This thread is over 3 years old. Please start a new thread with your questions.


----------

